
Cryptocurrency is a giant multi-level marketing scheme - MBCook
https://qz.com/1217460/cryptocurrency-is-a-giant-multi-level-marketing-scheme/
======
PatrolX
MLM companies sometimes do quite well.

Rank Company 2017 Revenue Country Year Founded

1 Amway $8.80 billion USA 1959

2 Avon $5.70 billion USA 1886

3 Herbalife $4.50 billion USA 1980

4 Vorwerk $4.20 billion Germany 1883

5 Mary Kay $3.50 billion Germany 1963

